# Free microphipping, tag engraving BOLTON



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

FREE DOG MICROCHIPPING!!!
If you are the owner of a dog and a resident of Bolton, you can attend any of the below events and have your dog microchipped and dog tag engraving free of charge!

Friday 11th April 11am  2pm Leverhulme Park, Long Lane, Bolton, BL2 6EB
Friday 9th May 11am  2pm Hatfield Road UCAN, Hatfield Road, Bolton, BL1 3BL


----------

